# Gear up at Outdoorama



## Hamilton Reef (Jan 20, 2000)

Gear up at Outdoorama

Looking for a sonar fish finder?

Or, perhaps, framed wildlife artwork? How about a double-barrel shotgun?

Come to Outdoorama at the Rock Financial Showplace in Novi 10-9 today and 10-6 Sunday and you just might find what you want at the show's first ever auction, which begins at 2 p.m.

The auction features used items that hunters, anglers and other outdoors folk are trying to unload. Don't bring stuff to sell. The deadline was Friday. Info: mucc.org/rama.


----------



## buckpole (Nov 20, 2005)

Was I at the same show, cause there was nothing but raffles, boats, outfitters and a carnival. Pretty bad when I went Wednesday and the lumber jacks stopped there show because there was one guy sitting in the stands.


----------



## Landsend (Dec 22, 2006)

I know, was there a special room I didn't know about??? The only thing I seen as far as gear was a group selling a muzzie that took 4 pellets, and primed with a 45 cartridge. Alot of stuff for kids and family (shocked) and tons of outfitters, but very little merchandise to buy. Disappointed.


----------



## MichiganHunter1971 (Jan 30, 2007)

Outdoorama SUCKED!!!!!!!!!


----------



## soggybtmboys (Feb 24, 2007)

Uhhhhhh......what show did this guy go to again?????????????? :yikes:


----------



## pops0955 (Mar 25, 2004)

I've been going to Outdoorama for almost 30 years and it seems in the last 3-4 years it has really gone downhill  
They used to have a lot for kids to do, and now there is almost nothing.
I'm afraid it is a dinosaur and on its way to extinction 
I've seen too many empty seats during to shows lately, too.
I't a shame because it used to be such fun to take the kids there and bring home a "bag of dreams" (fishing, hunting trips, etc.)
Don't know if I'll go this year. I've only missed 2 shows, this will make 3.


----------



## glockman55 (Mar 9, 2006)

I passed on going this year...Looks like I made a good Choice.. The last couple of years it Sucked!! They better make some changes or it's not gonna exists. If I want to book a hunt it wouldn't be at a sports expo.


----------

